# Ikea Employee Discount??



## mkurtes (Aug 27, 2003)

Does anyone know how much discount Ikea employees get? Anyone here work at Ikea?

Cheers!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Thinking of applying?


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

I wonder if it applies to the $.99 hotdog as well...hmmmm


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

had a friend. i remember being "substantial".......at least 15%.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

There's no employee discount but they do send someone to assemble your furniture for you. Plus you get seventeen pounds of Swedish Meatballs.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I believe it's around 10% - a friend of mine works there.


----------

